# How tight should a bib be?



## Zealex (7 mo ago)

I ordered castelli bibs in large, medium and small. I fit in all 3, each smaller size the more snug than the previous.

The medium seems like the safest best, but the small feels tight on my thighs but it doesn't feel TOO tight it feels like compression not like I'm gonna lose circulation there.

My question is, is it possible for it to be too tight? I'm 5.9.5 170lbs so...feel the medium maybe is the better fit? I just dont want something to loose..

Thanks.


_Admin edit: Image added for the newsletter._


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I am about you height and weight and wear either a medium or large. A small may just feel "snug" but a day on the bike may have your nether regions regretting wearing a small.


----------



## Zealex (7 mo ago)

Lombard said:


> I am about you height and weight and wear either a medium or large. A small may just feel "snug" but a day on the bike may have your nether regions regretting wearing a small.


numbness? The small does not feel bad at all. THe medium feels fine, not skin tight just fine, like it fits.


----------



## Zealex (7 mo ago)

Zealex said:


> numbness? The small does not feel bad at all. THe medium feels fine, not skin tight just fine, like it fits.


the small is moreso tight on the shoulders fine on the legs. Wearing them rn on my computer with underwear, doesn't feel bad.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I am about you height and weight and wear either a medium or large. A small may just feel "snug" but a day on the bike may have your nether regions regretting wearing a small.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Just shy of the grapes being pressed


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Zealex said:


> My question is, is it possible for it to be too tight? I'm 5.9.5 170lbs so...feel the medium maybe is the better fit? I just dont want something to loose..


Anything is possible. But I think a lot of people wear their bibs too large.
I like my bibs TIGHT. If they're not tight, they ride up my legs, bunch in the crotch, chafe like hell, don't hold the boys in place. 
I'm your height. I run 160-170lbs depending on the season. And I wear a small. I don't find them too tight, even after 100mi.
At 170, you're right on the border IMO. If your weight fluctuates above that, you might be better with a Med.



> the small is moreso tight on the shoulders fine on the legs.


Bibs should be a bit snug on your shoulders when you're standing, and then comfortable when you're bent over on the bike. That's a good fit. If they're snug while you're on the bike, then they're too tight.

I see people ride with bibs that are loose around the legs... like you could slide a finger or two in the gap around their leg. WTF? You're defeating the purpose.









Wiggle's bib shorts buying guide


The purpose of bib shorts is simple - they prevent your shorts from riding down when you're in a low riding position without requiring a restrictive waistband, but over the years, an explosion in innovation and development has made the bib short essential, providing new levels of comfort and...




guides.wiggle.co.uk




In terms of overall fit, however, you should aim for your bibs to be like a second skin, worn tight to the body. Loose material or gaps can cause chaffing and put an end to any ambitious rides over long distances. 









Why you should wear bib shorts and what to look for when buying them - Canadian Cycling Magazine


These stretchy bottoms will massively increase your comfort on the bike




cyclingmagazine.ca




Bibs should be very tight fitting. They should cling to your legs without moving in order to reduce chafing and increase aerodynamics.

The straps should fit snugly over the shoulder but shouldn’t feel too tight. *Bend over in a cycling position when you’re trying on bibs*—*most are designed for cycling not standing up.*


----------



## michaelcloidt (5 mo ago)

Yes, many sizes can feel ok. The long term problem is the tighter the fit, the more it stretches and the quicker it will wear out.


----------



## Zealex (7 mo ago)

michaelcloidt said:


> Yes, many sizes can feel ok. The long term problem is the tighter the fit, the more it stretches and the quicker it will wear out.


really? Now I am wondering if I should have went large, but large was a bit loose in some areas. Small was too tight, but was doable.


----------



## Zealex (7 mo ago)

tlg said:


> Anything is possible. But I think a lot of people wear their bibs too large.
> I like my bibs TIGHT. If they're not tight, they ride up my legs, bunch in the crotch, chafe like hell, don't hold the boys in place.
> I'm your height. I run 160-170lbs depending on the season. And I wear a small. I don't find them too tight, even after 100mi.
> At 170, you're right on the border IMO. If your weight fluctuates above that, you might be better with a Med.
> ...


Yeah but don't sizes vary? I heard castelli is pretty tight. THe small straps were a bit unbearable sitting upright straight, they were...okay in a hunched position. Maybe medium is a better fit. Also had some sit bone pain wearing them! funny enough...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Zealex said:


> Yeah but don't sizes vary?


They do. But I was talking about Castelli since that's the brand you were. 
I find most of the higher end (European) brands fit the same. 



> I heard castelli is pretty tight. THe small straps were a bit unbearable sitting upright straight, they were...okay in a hunched position.


If they're borderline unbearable, then yea you are in the wrong size.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

The size standards of each brand may be different. It is best to provide the measurements and tell which fit you prefer,race tight fit or comfortable tight fit when placing an order. They will recommend a suitable size based on professional experience. Generally, people who has been ride for a long time like to wear racetight fit.


----------

